# Very small leaves a problem?



## choxie (Feb 19, 2022)

So I have been comparing the pictures for my purple punch that I got from Greenpoint that are feminized photoperiods. One set of leaves were 5 inches across and the rest are tiny 2.5 inch leaves. The photos of other people growing the same strain have the regular large leaves. Is this indicative of anything wrong or just perhaps this phenotype? So far they have been vegging for 8 weeks. 
My pH has been kind of off like 6.8-7.0 sometimes but usually 6.3. I'm using miracle grow with cal mag. I did have a bit of nitrogen excess so I've stopped using it for a few weeks now and it's now a normal green or at least I believe this is a more normal green.


----------



## boo (Feb 19, 2022)

what kind of lights are you using...your pH is a bit too high in my book, shoot for 6.0 and see if that makes a difference...miracle grow is a marginal food for weed, can you get different nutes designed for marijuana...


----------



## choxie (Feb 20, 2022)

I will be switching over to veg + bloom (just purchased it). I keep hearing different numbers like 6.0-6.5 so I was just trying for the middle ground. 
For lights I'm using famur tf1200 and I use 2 of them which are 110 watt led full spectrum.


----------



## pute (Feb 20, 2022)

6.0 to 6.5 is fine.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 20, 2022)

5.2 to 6.1 is good too


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

In soil? Never had my ph that low in soil.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 20, 2022)

in soil or hydro

some plants that I have grown love a low Ph

just sayin’ different plants like different things

so don’t be afraid of a low Ph

it has been my experience that the runoff Ph is always higher than what goes in

ive had times where the Ph going in was like 6.3 but the runoff was like around 7.6 or even higher

thats when I began experiment with low Ph….in at 5.3 and runoff was like 6.5

some of my plants loved the low Ph range

the cannabis plant is quite resilient eh


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2022)

That I get. Mostly I grow Organic and really never worry about ph to much. But if I do check it I check going in and coming out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2022)

Do actual slurry tests


----------

